# vent  a hood info



## cda (Feb 1, 2012)

I am looking into finding a supplier that also gives intallation classes, while looking found this info:

may not be the most current code

http://www.mda.state.mn.us/about/divisions/~/media/Files/food/business/ventguide.ashx

http://www.captiveaire.com/Manuals/Hoods/OEM/doc/Hoodman.pdf


----------



## fireguy (Feb 1, 2012)

Captive Aire and Greenheck both offer classes about exhaust system installs.

Anyone notice the salamander on the cover of the http://www.mda.state.mn.us/about/divisions/~/media/Files/food/business/ventguide.ashx  is not protected by the fire suppression system?


----------



## fireguy (Feb 1, 2012)

More info

http://www.fishnick.com/about/fni/


----------



## cda (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks for the info:

http://www.greenheck.com/industry/articles/


----------

